# DSA - Drei Nächte in Fasar (Fanhörspiel)



## Elodrin (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich möchte euch das Fanprojekt "Drei Nächte in Fasar" zum Buch "Drei Nächte in Fasar" von Bernhard Hennen vorstellen. Man kann es kostenlos auf fasar herunterladen. Mich würde einmal interessieren, was ihr davon haltet 

Hier nochmal ein paar Infos:







*Inhalt:*
                               Ein geheimnisvoller Fremder erzählt auf dem Basar von Unau die Geschichte des Sklaven Omar, der mit der Tochter seines Herrn durch die Wüste flieht - verfolgt von einem finsteren Magier, der nicht eher ruhen wird, bevor er Omar für diesen Frevel bestraft hat. Doch die Geschichte ist weit mehr als ein Märchen…

*Zyklus/Band:* Das schwarze Auge
*Homepage:* fasar


----------



## The_Maegges (2. Januar 2009)

Grüß dich,

hab mir mal ein paar Stellen angehört.
Was ich persönlich sehr nett finde, ist dass du die Erzählung mit passenden Soundeffekten unterlegt hast.

Zwei Dinge aber:

1. Auch wenn du es kostenlos zur Verfügung stellst, das Intro würde ich an deiner Stelle dringend entfernen, ansonsten könntest du evtl. unliebsame Briefe von Anwälten bezüglich Urheberrechtsverletzungen erhalten, es sei denn du hast eine schriftliche Erlaubnis vom Inhaber des Urheberrechts am verwendeten Stück.

2. Die Qualität deines gesprochenen Wortes leidet teilweise etwas, da die ganze Aufnahme sehr dumpf wirkt.
Was für ein Mikro hast du denn da verwendet?


----------



## Elodrin (2. Januar 2009)

Hmm, ich habe den Einleitungssong eigentlich ziemlich stark bearbeitet... man erkennt das Original zwar raus, wenn man es kennt, trotzdem ist es doch anders. Ist das dann immernoch "gefährlich"?
Zu 2.) ja das stimmt, die Aufnahme ist leider deswegen so dumpf, da ich falsche Einstellungen am Computer hatte... ein zweiter Soundkartentreiber hat leider den Mirco und den Line-In Kanal vermischt, was ich nicht bemerkt habe und dann auch aufgenommen habe... und da auf dem Line-In ein ständiges Rauschen war, war das dann leider auch in der Aufnahme (was ich dann rausgefiltert habe...)
In Zukunft wird mir das nicht mehr passieren  Immerhin habe ich ein teures t.bone Studio-Mikrofon ^^


----------



## darkframe (3. Januar 2009)

Hi,


Elodrin hat gesagt.:


> Hmm, ich habe den Einleitungssong eigentlich ziemlich stark bearbeitet... man erkennt das Original zwar raus, wenn man es kennt, trotzdem ist es doch anders. Ist das dann immernoch "gefährlich"?


verfremdet oder nicht spielt keine Rolle. Du machst aus einem  Buch ein Hörspiel. Auf dem Text und auch der Story liegt ein Copyright bzw. ein Urheberrecht. Das gilt auch dann, wenn Du den Text als Hörspiel umarbeitest, da der Inhalt der Story erhalten bleibt. Das führt bei einer Veröffentlichung im Internet garantiert zu Problemen, wenn Du Dir vom Rechteinhaber (Autor und/oder Verlag) keine Genehmigung geholt hast.

Wenn Du das nur für den Gebrauch in den eigenen vier Wänden erzeugst, gibt es natürlich keine Probleme, aber jede Weitergabe an irgendjemand anderen ist eine Urheberrechtsverletzung. Wenn Du dabei erwischt wirst, wird es teuer.


----------

